# Aire, Freecamp or campsite recommendation for Venice?



## ActiveCampers

Hi

Hoping to get to Venice this week. 

I had a tip from Adam & Sophie about parking free outside Camp Fusina (legitimately?) and getting the ferry in to Venice. 

Anyone know if thats a safe place to stop and leave the van? 

Looking at my databases, most campsites are on the spur to the east of Venice which seems a long way round to go for just a couple of nights - though Fusina seems to be to the west. Most sites also seem to be closed till mid April.

Anyway - any other tips for free / aires or reasonable campsite for Italy?

And are the water taxies the best to way to get in?

Ideas welcome as we know SFA about venice - even shocking us when we zoomed in on the map and realised where and what it was! 8O Looking forward to learning tho'.


----------



## babyrhino

Hi folks

I'm not at home at the moment and don't have my records of where we stayed when we visited Venice but from memory:

We did stay on the Punta Sabbioni peninsula to the east and went in on the boat - that was actually a great part of the visit as you come in with the full glories of the city in front of you. 

It is a bit of a detour round to that point but I don't recall it taking that long - there is a big supermarket somewhere on the route at the end of the peninsula which is handy as you pass.

We actually stayed on an aire that was attached to a campsite - probably as at the end of the peninsula but not far past the ferry terminal. It was fine and not too expensive as I remember.

We did consider parking on the road outside (plenty of this) and just going wild but we were a bit long for the end on parking and thought it would be rude to go lengthways (although some did). This parking fills up during the day but is empty at night so time your arrival.

We were there in September 2007 so probably about same level of busy - ness as this time of year.

We spent three days there and went in on the direct ferry two days but on the other day we went via Burano and Murano which were both worth a visit.

By the time we got there we had done loads of cathedrals and found St Marks Basilica a bit disappointing but there you go - can't please everybody!

Lots to see - obviously touristy but a must do!

Are you going south after this or have you already been there?

Regards

Brian


----------



## Zebedee

The Punte Sabbione suggestion is good. To see Venice "rise out of the lagoon" is pretty spectacular.

Check if Camping Serenissimo is still there. It was a very good site with a bus stop just outside the gates and only about a 20 minute ride into Venice.

Haven't been for years though, so a shot in the dark really. :?

Dave

(Edit.) It is!! Just had a look for you.

It's Serenissim*a* and >> here << is the bus timetable.

>> This << is their website.

Hope it helps


----------



## ActiveCampers

Thanks for that.
I'm sure it is touristy, but as you say, you have to do it! And we hate some places people love - so everyone is unique.
OK - peninsular is back on consideration list!

We'll be going north, we're currently in florence and will be heading across to San Marino then north to Venice, then to Garda, then maybe como then back to Switzerland. Depends on what we like.

We did the south and, well, had mixed feelings. The mid of Italy is great though!


----------



## philjohn

Hi,
Camping Fusina a good site, Ferry outside the Gates. Like all Italian Sites its a bit pricey.
You could wildcamp on the road outside as its a dead end with a big turn at the end, vans do camp there but the road is chocker during the daytime with everyone parking to go in on the ferry which takes about 30 minutes. You can buy ferry tickets from the Fusina booking office on the road side, you can get a deal if you buy 3 days in advance.
Enjoy.

Phil J


----------



## kijana

We went to Venice last summer.

We stayed at the sosta in Treviso, a few kilometres north of Venice. We then caught the train into Venice proper.

This worked very well for us. The sosta in Treviso is in a good spot: it's free; Treviso itself is an excellent old walled town - we stayed several nights. The station is walking distance from the sosta, and from memory the return train fare for self, wife plus large dog was about £10.

And it's much more relaxing out of town.

Bruce


----------



## DocHoliday

I just read on an Italian forum that wildcamping is no longer possible at Punta Sabbioni - the authorities have imposed restrictions, even in low season. More here


----------



## derek500

We camped at Fusina last October. Great location with views of the city across the lagoon, only 20 minute boat ride away. You can buy a two or three day season ticket, worth it as you can pop back for lunch/dinner in the van and then go back to the city. Saves a few €€€. There's a limit on how many times I'll spend 5-7€ for two coffees!!

Unfortunately the boat ticket only covers that route, so you need to buy another for the rest of Venice.

When you check out they give you a 10% voucher for next stay. We love Venice so much we decided to stay a third night. Next time we'll check out after one night and use the 10% discount for the extra nights!!


----------



## Grizzly

I'd vote for Fusina too. At this time of the year you will quite likely be able to park right on the edge of the lagoon and that gives you great vies of the city as well as the almost endless procession of boats from tankers to yachts to vast ferries going past feet from your pitch.

If you park closer to the marina end you also have water on your pitch.


----------



## brimo

We went towards end of June this year and stayed at Scarpiland, excellent site right on the beach and only 13 euro's per night with elect etc. 500 metres to bus stop and buses included in water taxi day tickets.

We stayed for 3 nights whilst we visited Venice and the two islands Murano and Burano :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

It's well worth buying an all-day or 3 day pass on the transport system. That way you can make as many ferry trips as you like and so go up and down the Grand canal and to the islands and Lido at no extra cost. You can't use it on the ferry from Fusina to Venice however.

G


----------



## derek500

Grizzly said:


> It's well worth buying an all-day or 3 day pass on the transport system. That way you can make as many ferry trips as you like and so go up and down the Grand canal and to the islands and Lido at no extra cost. You can't use it on the ferry from Fusina to Venice however.
> 
> G


...and dogs go free!! Our westie loved Venice and all the attention he got from the locals.


----------



## peejay

I think the original poster is long back from his trip to Italy but i've been doing a little bit of digging as we intend to stoppover at Venice next year before catching the ferry to Greece.

We have stayed at Fusina and Miramare before, both were ok if a bit pricey, we fancy a change this time round and i've identified a few possibles if it helps anyone..

A few courtesy of Tourismo Itinerante website, as of yet I have no ideas what they are like and how safe they are...

There is a Sosta at the Area Bazzera on the A4 just north of Mestre...
N45.4893210 E12.2207450

Closer to Venice just before the causeway, there is a sosta on Via San Guiliano....
N45.4663880 E12.2802770

The closest Sosta of all is at Parking Tronchetto, at the end of the causeway on the island itself, but comes at a premium..
€21 for 1/2 to 12 hours and €16 for each succesive 12 hours, not cheap but I don't think you'll find a closer one. Fusina is around €30 p/n and Miramare €26 p/n but you'd need to factor in water taxi costs as well whereas you could walk/cycle directly in from Tronchetto.

see website below...

>Tronchetto Parking<

The jury is out as to which one we will use.

Pete


----------



## navman

philjohn said:


> Hi,
> Camping Fusina a good site, Ferry outside the Gates. Like all Italian Sites its a bit pricey.
> You could wildcamp on the road outside as its a dead end with a big turn at the end, vans do camp there but the road is chocker during the daytime with everyone parking to go in on the ferry which takes about 30 minutes. You can buy ferry tickets from the Fusina booking office on the road side, you can get a deal if you buy 3 days in advance.
> Enjoy.
> 
> Phil J


Would second that. Real good location. Last there in 2005 
http://www.informalsolutions.co.uk/mh/panos/trip.htm

HTH

Bob


----------



## DocHoliday

kijana said:


> We went to Venice last summer.
> 
> We stayed at the sosta in Treviso, a few kilometres north of Venice. We then caught the train into Venice proper.
> 
> This worked very well for us. The sosta in Treviso is in a good spot: it's free; Treviso itself is an excellent old walled town - we stayed several nights. The station is walking distance from the sosta, and from memory the return train fare for self, wife plus large dog was about £10.
> 
> And it's much more relaxing out of town.
> 
> Bruce


I can't heartily recommend Treviso as a base for visiting Venice. It's a lovely town and the sosta at Foro Boario is indeed free, but it's quite noisy being right next to the railway line. And the train station itself is a good 20 minute hike across the centre of town with no signs to help you. The train journey into Venice takes about 40 minutes and costs €4.70 return.

Whilst on the train I spotted some vans parked at San Giuliano (the park at the tip of Mestre), and there is info about parking on this website. (Thanks to Eddied for the link.) One of the three car parks there definitely accepts motorhomes but apparently you need to reserve a space. The cost seems to be €10 per day. There is no information about how to get into Venice from there. If anyone has used this car park, please volunteer any info you have.


----------



## peejay

If it helps I got all my info from the tourismo-itinerante website, along with the coords for the San Guiliano sosta...

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php

...from the link enter 'venezia' into the 'localita' box, that should give you all the possibles for Venice along with general info about each one, then do a google translate for that page.

Tried to post the google translate link here but it doesn't work :?

Pete


----------



## cilkad

This is probably too late but anyway.
On Friday we stopped in Lido di Jesolo opposite this site (the site is closed now):

CAMPING VILLAGE JESOLO INTERNATIONAL
via a. da giussano 1
30017 LIDO DI JESOLO (VE)
Regione Veneto

We did not sleep there but just wanted to check whether it's worth coming for a weekend. It is listed also in the Italian book of sostas and it seems fine. It's free and there is a boat leaving for Venice right from there. 
The GPS coordinates are in the van, I'll post them in the evening. 
Cilka


----------

